# Show your progress!!



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

It's easy to look at out yards and want perfection. It seems like every week I start dwelling on something I need to fix about my turf. Color, density, weeds, leveling, etc. However, looking back at pictures helps keep me from getting discouraged. These two pictures are exactly 2 months apart. Amazing what following the Bermuda Triangle (thanks @dfw_pilot ) has done for my lawn. Feel free to post your progress pics in this thread as well.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I completely agree and the very reason I keep a journal with (probably) too many pics...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The nice thing about my lawn journey is I can post the pictures backwards from now to last July and people can say how much progress I have made in 11 months. And then I can cry in my front yard with a mostly empty bottle of Montezuma Tequila and a tall boy of Natural Ice.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

First picture is when we bought the house in March 2017. Second picture is from last week. Not as spectacular as a lot of lawns here but it's come a long way and I'm pretty proud of it. Big thanks to everyone here for providing so much knowledge and a willingness to help. It's easy to look out now and spot the small problems that I want to fix. Important to take a step back every now and then and realize the progress already made and remember to enjoy the journey.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I hope your neighbors give you a kiss @dani@daniel3507 that's a major improvement. Your neighbors should be pleased!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> First picture is when we bought the house in March 2017. Second picture is from last week. Not as spectacular as a lot of lawns here but it's come a long way and I'm pretty proud of it. Big thanks to everyone here for providing so much knowledge and a willingness to help. It's easy to look out now and spot the small problems that I want to fix. Important to take a step back every now and then and realize the progress already made and remember to enjoy the journey.


Incredible progress, love the color!!


----------



## CHaynie (Jun 13, 2019)

My yard has come a long way in a year. And my neighbors like me a lot more this year.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Here is some progress from a rental house I used to live in. First pic is taken from Google Maps in May 2014 right before I moved in. Second pic is from a year later in late June 2015. The weeds were wicked. Nothing I've ever seen before so we named them Triffids after a movie my dad watched way back in the day lol. They were branch like and it hurt to walk on them. Anyway, Trugreen did a hell of a job getting rid of the Triffids and I had read that Milorganite was some good stuff so I put down probably 10 bags on the front yard alone in that year span. Turned out pretty good I'd say 

May 2014


Late June 2015


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> Here is some progress from a rental house I used to live in. First pic is taken from Google Maps in May 2014 right before I moved in. Second pic is from a year later in late June 2015. The weeds were wicked. Nothing I've ever seen before so we named them Triffids after a movie my dad watched way back in the day lol. They were branch like and it hurt to walk on them. Anyway, Trugreen did a hell of a job getting rid of the Triffids and I had read that Milorganite was some good stuff so I put down probably 10 bags on the front yard alone in that year span. Turned out pretty good I'd say
> 
> May 2014
> 
> ...


Wonder if Celsius will kill Triffids?? 🤣🤣 Nice work!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

June 2018



June 2019


----------



## Twister (Jun 21, 2019)

CHaynie said:


> My yard has come a long way in a year. And my neighbors like me a lot more this year.


Hooooly crap! That is nice! Looking at these pix I don't think I even belong here. Good work to all of you!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

ctrav said:


> June 2018
> 
> 
> 
> June 2019


Looks damn good man, did you have to raise the level of your sprinkler junction boxes? If so, how did you do it? I'm needing to do that too.


----------



## Todd1970 (May 7, 2019)

I just started a Journal but this is June last year and June this year. Just leveled a little over a week ago. Lawn is going strong but now for those bushes. They need to go like the tree did.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Its hard to believe there is only about 3 months between the two pictures. 
My deck renovation left me with a lot of bare patches, and 5 years with no lawn care left me with an insane amount of weeds. Lawn is looking better everyday.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@lvlikeyv thats crazy for 3 months!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> Its hard to believe there is only about 3 months between the two pictures.
> My deck renovation left me with a lot of bare patches, and 5 years with no lawn care left me with an insane amount of weeds. Lawn is looking better everyday.


Crazy progress for 3 months.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

These 2 pictures are about 18 to 19 days apart.

Thanks to TLF!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > June 2018
> ...


Thanks for the comp...I didn't do anything to the junction boxes as the grass just grew over I know where they are so if I ever need to get to them I can.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Twister said:


> Looking at these pix I don't think I even belong here. Good work to all of you!


Same here. I'm even embarrassed to post mine.

Everybody that has posted pics, you should be very proud.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at these pix I don't think I even belong here. Good work to all of you!
> ...


Don't be embarrassed man, we've all had bad lawns at some point!! Just stick to a schedule and be diligent, you'll get there. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at these pix I don't think I even belong here. Good work to all of you!
> ...


Let me help you feel better. When we bought the house it looked like this:



Last summer I was able to get it to look like this with a lot of fescue mixed in (2.75"):



Then I decided to go all in on the Bermuda and killed off all the fescue. It is currently looking like this (2.25"):



I can't say I regret going to the Bermuda. It is a work in progress but when I look at that 2nd picture I can't help but wonder if I made the right choice.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

streetview during the previous owners


As of today , first pgr app down a week ago on common Bermuda after killing off weeds and fescue


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

voteforfilthy89 said:


> streetview during the previous owners
> 
> 
> As of today , first pgr app down a week ago on common Bermuda after killing off weeds and fescue


Holy cow, that was quite the undertaking. Well done sir!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

voteforfilthy89 said:


> streetview during the previous owners
> 
> 
> As of today , first pgr app down a week ago on common Bermuda after killing off weeds and fescue


Before that lot clearing were you ModeratelyClean89 and then you become Filthy89 during all that work?


----------



## Jmyler (Jun 14, 2019)

The house we bought at the end of '17 was sorely neglected when it came to the yard. Been overhauling ever since taking one section at a time.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Jmyler said:


> The house we bought at the end of '17 was sorely neglected when it came to the yard. Been overhauling ever since taking one section at a time.


Now that's one hell of a transformation! Job exceptionally well done!!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye, both look very nice.

Tomorrow I am spraying Feature 6-0-0. Maybe I'll post a couple pictures then.


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

About 3-1/2 between pics. Blackjack seeded in bare spots. Looking back I would have forgone the reseed.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Chncdafied said:


> About 3-1/2 between pics. Blackjack seeded in bare spots. Looking back I would have forgone the reseed.


Nicely done!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> both look very nice.
> 
> Tomorrow I am spraying Feature 6-0-0. Maybe I'll post a couple pictures then.


Thank you. I'll be spraying FEature on the main part of my lawn today so hopefully some of lime green areas will darken.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye beautiful piece of property!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> @TN Hawkeye beautiful piece of property!


Thank you. It's so easy sometimes to look at other people's lawns on here and get down about your own. I tend to be very negative about my things and very complimentary of others but I have to keep reminding myself that I joined this site about a year ago and lost most of this spring recovering from surgery. Kind words like yours really help. Thank you again.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

It's amazing what you can accomplish in a year. No sod, no seeding...

*April 2018 (When we first bought the house)*



*June 2019*


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CBStrick said:


> It's amazing what you can accomplish in a year. No sod, no seeding...
> 
> *April 2018 (When we first bought the house)*
> 
> ...


I think I would have a tattoo of that on my back. Great job. Looks awesome.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> CBStrick said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing what you can accomplish in a year. No sod, no seeding...
> ...


Thanks!

It's my first lawn too...

(p.s. your striping is on-point!)


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CBStrick said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > CBStrick said:
> ...


Thanks you young whipper snapper with all your modern sayings. Makes my "awesome" seem so outdated. :lol:


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

CBStrick said:


> It's amazing what you can accomplish in a year. No sod, no seeding...
> 
> *April 2018 (When we first bought the house)*
> 
> ...


You're the kind of new neighbor people hope for...


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

CBStrick said:


> It's amazing what you can accomplish in a year. No sod, no seeding...
> 
> *April 2018 (When we first bought the house)*
> 
> ...


That is freaking impressive!! Well done bro.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't have the amazing progress some of you do and even my current condition is nothing special compared to many of you but I'm proud none the less. First pic is May 10 and second is July 10.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> I don't have the amazing progress some of you do and even my current condition is nothing special compared to many of you but I'm proud none the less. First pic is May 10 and second is July 10.


Someone that doesn't appreciate lawn care may not be able to see the improvements but we can. The edging and the grow in of the Bermuda all look great. You are doing a fantastic job. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > @TN Hawkeye beautiful piece of property!
> ...


I'm surprised you're still here after back surgery. That's a testament to your dedication and perseverance. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Not super dramatic but its getting closer to what I want. First pic is the day i closed one year ago. Second was last week.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm far from done and it's not nearly as immaculate as the lawns I see posted on here but I think I've done all right for myself. The top pic is from June 1 and the bottom is from this past Monday.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll toss my mess into the ring. Not going to apologize for putting too many pictures up :lol: Hopefully it'll give some inspiration to those members who are feeling like everyone has an awesome yard. You've got to earn a good looking yard, by a lot of work, and effort.

6/9/2017

6/21/17

Day before renovation

Seed down day

3 days after seed went down

1 week after seed went down


36 days after renovation


7/11/2018


6/28/2019


Yesterday (7/9/2019)


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Been putting in some work.
Pictures were taken at different times of day. But the morning sun really makes it pop. 
Around 3-4 months apart.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

lvlikeyv said:


> Been putting in some work.
> Pictures were taken at different times of day. But the morning sun really makes it pop.
> Around 3-4 months apart.


Nicely done...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My ridge...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The beginning...


Now


----------



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

lvlikeyv said:


> Been putting in some work.
> Pictures were taken at different times of day. But the morning sun really makes it pop.
> Around 3-4 months apart.


Holy cow! You transformed your trash/recycle bins into a Mustang! That has to be the best progress thus far. :lol:


----------



## Moorejw2 (May 5, 2018)

Long time reader, first post. Thought I'd share some pics of my progress over the years.
March 2017 



Summer 2017 (Cutting with rotary)

Spring 2018 (Found The Lawn Forum)
Scalped and attempted leveling


Cutting with a manual reel and striping with a homemade roller lol


Spring 2019 (scalped/sand leveled) Finally found a greensmower!


Last week 


Sorry for the long post. Enjoy all the content the forum provides. It's turned into an addiction! Lol


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Moorejw2 said:


> Long time reader, first post. Thought I'd share some pics of my progress over the years.
> March 2017
> 
> 
> ...


Holy 💩, now that is amazing!!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'll toss my mess into the ring. Not going to apologize for putting too many pictures up :lol: Hopefully it'll give some inspiration to those members who are feeling like everyone has an awesome yard. You've got to earn a good looking yard, by a lot of work, and effort.
> 
> 6/9/2017
> 
> ...


That's some serious perseverance. I would have been pulling my hair out with all that water. I commend you sir!!


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

June 19th



July 11th


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> The beginning...
> 
> 
> Now


That is a beautiful transformation in the back. I love the hardscape addition.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@Moorejw2 yours looks very nice as well. I especially like the addition of the brick walkway.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's what mine looked like coming out of winter this year and into spring.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14YoZsXvK5LCtFXImPbm-gOwALI4g2VEMXQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sj3-aGOH2hXWTkG-uLVaHziIkgEJmEKV_A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/176hgwtFd_pyay8R2YGz8dI_bK0-WBGojAw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rrrZkoKoi0X0iYzGIobpxNoP0mOcPXYxDQ/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AFrcmAZnerehWzxYKU4RS-A7HZwlFrQUJg/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

quattljl said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > The beginning...
> ...


Thank you...


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's what it looked like after 2 rounds of glyphosate (approximately May 1st). I did one more round after this and put see down on May 4th.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AkZmzz1F-GThGUV4bBivgAhazsEe0dvFyA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rzSOzxsx2R0JDUXZigorFr-qs61ksLoRGw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/179OGz8TJy5fUAmitqLZ9JoQM6Fn8EMEZ4A/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-fU65A_6tLzdjoUN2QAS7A82QL-4lLSRmA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ByLVU87vFvWjv3uw4v9cCdqBJB06r7CLoQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Holy cow! You transformed your trash/recycle bins into a Mustang! That has to be the best progress thus far. :lol:


Do not underestimate the power of CelsiusWG


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

And here's what it looks like as if yesterday, with a bad mow courtesy of the MIL :lol:.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iArZTD3829VMc44aIQqR-tqejNImDLOhYw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V2v5qDjS7kQWpl2drqL-ZRAP5xlXQ5eOhA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19PPFcQn21K1wOvwkDxlCGpy3-YbTWpCu4Q/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IfVviT2uOZIMJKMEteYAduUrLYnIBxgg6Q/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SF2mljirOTk4cNHcpyd71JYKCrC0tDn0Sw/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-Qp8n8L7VgnAWbZVxVUNclVYr4__sutCCQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

My crappy common bermuda-to-Monaco reno in basically one month:

June 6:


June 22:


July 8:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

28 days from seeding. Started putting in the irrigation in may, then killing the old Bahia and weeds. Not great, way too many weeds and those two big bare patches, but not bad. And the greenest lawn on the block from all the water and fertilizer, lol.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> First picture is when we bought the house in March 2017. Second picture is from last week. Not as spectacular as a lot of lawns here but it's come a long way and I'm pretty proud of it. Big thanks to everyone here for providing so much knowledge and a willingness to help. It's easy to look out now and spot the small problems that I want to fix. Important to take a step back every now and then and realize the progress already made and remember to enjoy the journey.


WOW! I mean WOW! That is a huge improvement. Really nice results, @daniel3507!! :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> 28 days from seeding. Started putting in the irrigation in may, then killing the old Bahia and weeds. Not great, way too many weeds and those two big bare patches, but not bad. And the greenest lawn on the block from all the water and fertilizer, lol.


@ktgrok

Your yard is showing remarkable progress, growing it in from seed like you are. Impressive how it is coming along!! :nod:

Your groundskeepers are so young, too! it must be that youthful enthusiasm...! I think they really like being outdoors!! :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Chocolate Lab said:


> My "some people enjoy and are proud of their" common bermuda-to-Monaco reno in basically one month.
> 
> I fixed the first sentence of the post. No need to thank me.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Haha... I didn't mean that everyone's common Bermuda lawn is crappy... but mine sure was.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

June 24th









July 10th


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> June 24th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turning it around :thumbup:


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

End of February '19 (right before closing on the purchase of the house)


April 1, 2019: During the process of scalping and spraying out the weeds that were there. 


April 10, 2019: As the grass started to green up some and a view of the irrigation trenches. I had made them worse by removing a lot of the rocks, but it had to be done.


April 30th, 2019: After sanding the trenches


This was this past Monday - July 8, 2019


I'll do the rest of the yard when I get a chance. Bermuda and Alabama heat work so well together.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> End of February '19 (right before closing on the purchase of the house)
> 
> 
> April 1, 2019: During the process of scalping and spraying out the weeds that were there.
> ...


Great job!


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

*June 2018*: Right when we purchased the house.



*July 2019*: One year (and a heck of a lot of work) later!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Teej said:


> *June 2018*: Right when we purchased the house.
> 
> 
> 
> *July 2019*: One year (and a heck of a lot of work) later!


Great job...


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

6/17 - Removed two large trees in the front yard to finally get some sun on the lawn.

Now- Previous two months were focused on weed control (bermuda triangle + MSMA) with minor pushing. Finally now able to headily push the growth and fill-in for the rest of the season. Pics today still showing some MSMA stress.

6/19







8/19


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

May of this year (after first rounds of Glyphosate I think) and August 1st of this year


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

sanders4617 said:


> End of February '19 (right before closing on the purchase of the house)
> 
> 
> April 1, 2019: During the process of scalping and spraying out the weeds that were there.
> ...


Impressive work!! Well done.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

September 2018




March 2019





April 2019





June 2019





July 2019





August 2019


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Here are some pics of my lawn from the day I sprayed it, then the day I seeded to today

June 30th
 - Front
 - Back

July 29th



August 18th


----------



## creinle11 (Mar 25, 2019)

Back yard renovation to Zenith Zoysia:


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Its been a process and have been through a lot of mistakes and recovery to do-over.
This website has been so instrumental in progress and some success. First Pics is were I started from




Fast forward to a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

First is 8/15/2018. Cant see much of grass but looks like my neighbors in newer pic taken 8/21/2019
My lawn journal:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8574


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

This is where my journey began on June 1. I think I've done all right for myself in my first year doing the lawn care thing. 


August 21 - Approximately 6:05 PM


Having a neighbor that does practically nothing to his lawn makes it look much better than it really is.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

BermudaBoy said:


> This is where my journey began on June 1. I think I've done all right for myself in my first year doing the lawn care thing.
> 
> 
> August 21 - Approximately 6:05 PM
> ...


Look at you go 👍🏾


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Here is a picture of my lawn in 2014 when I first moved in. Didn't really have any specifically of the lawn because I didn't care all too much. I wasn't watering the lawn, just had the sprinkler out for the dog and my daughter.



Here is one of my latest photos before aerating and overseeding. New grass is about 2" and I cannot wait for it to grow up and fill everything in.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

BobRoss said:


>


Your dog is awesome.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

@Bmossin Thanks! He is a english mastiff and a drooly beast. haha. great family dog!


----------



## creinle11 (Mar 25, 2019)

Finally organized the photos on my phone for my front yard grow in so far this year. Was probably 40% common Bermuda and 60% weeds when I started.

I'm still battling a few patches of crabgrass, but am proud of the progress made this year!


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Right before we moved in. April 2013.


I wasn't putting lot of effort into the yard due to being overwhelmed by weeds (backyard was riddled with sandbur). Hired TruGreen (I know I know) end of 2017. This one's from August 2018. Just got back from vacation and the Bermuda/zoysia mix got pretty long. Probably around 3"+ here.


Fast forward to August 2019. Started reel mowing this year with TruCut. 3/4" here.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So much fantastic improvements!!! &#128077;&#127998;


----------

